# is a 75mm stem just way too short?



## mcko (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been running a 90mm stem without a problem. I just ordered a new 31.8 handlebar so and was looking at new stems and thought, hey I could really use my bars being 15mm closer. obvioulsy for the road the longer the stem the more subtle and stable your handling (at least i think thats it). so opinions anyone?

oh and I know I should have proper fitting bike but this is what I got, and to be honest I have freak long legs and stubby thick (but lean) torso so my legs bump my chest when I'm in th drops. The bar I got is shallow drop as well.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

on a small frame, no... on a larger frame, some might protest


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

mcko said:


> I have been running a 90mm stem without a problem. I just ordered a new 31.8 handlebar so and was looking at new stems and thought, hey I could really use my bars being 15mm closer. obvioulsy for the road the longer the stem the more subtle and stable your handling (at least i think thats it). so opinions anyone?
> 
> oh and I know I should have proper fitting bike but this is what I got, and to be honest I have freak long legs and stubby thick (but lean) torso so my legs bump my chest when I'm in th drops. The bar I got is shallow drop as well.


If it works for you and feels good, then have at it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Forrest Root said:


> If it works for you and feels good, then have at it.


Best advice I've heard in a while.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

The general criteria in order of importance:

1) Comfortable for you.

2) Knees don't whack back of handlebars out of the saddle. (This hurts!)

3) Knees don't whack elbows when on the drops. (This is startling because when you whack your elbow, all the sudden your handlebars lurch to one side. Could crash.)

If all this is good for you, go for it.


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Another thing to consider is what is the rise on your existing 90 mm stem? If its zero, a 10 deg rise 90mm stem might work for you too.. Ask your bikeshop.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

not to start a war, but does the bike fit??? I mean if you need a 75mm stem that tells me the top tube may be a little long. Of course I know nothing about you or how you ride, just an outside observation.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Like the others said, if it works for you, then it's alright. 

Is Tom Boonen's saddle too low? He doesn't think so.

Personally, I'd never use anything less than a 90mm stem for handling reasons and such but that's just me (I also don't need that short a stem fwiw)


----------



## mcko (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks everyone. I went with the 75mm and hopefully it will work out fine. and yes the top tube is a little too big. But if I went with a smaller frame then the bars would be that much lower. I should have gotten a more thorough fitting before getting this bike but hey that was 7 years ago and hindsight is 20/20. I would like to get a new bike and a proper fit but this property tax rebate vote in florida is hurting my chances. 

cheers,
mike


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

roadboy said:


> not to start a war, but does the bike fit??? I mean if you need a 75mm stem that tells me the top tube may be a little long. Of course I know nothing about you or how you ride, just an outside observation.


In general, you don't see a lot of people riding with 75mm stems, but they make them for a reason. I think the OP said he had really long legs and a short torso. This would make a 'correct' bike fit on a standard sized frame difficult- a big frame stretches him out and he needs a short stem, but a smaller frame would drop the bars and put his knees in his chest. I guess he could go custom, or look for a smaller frame bike with with a purpose built longer head tube (like a Pilot or Sequoia) but a 75mm stem is a lot cheaper. The only thing he has to think about is that really short stems give you less leverage on the bars, and smaller corrections result in bigger changes. I don't think it would become dramatic with a 75mm.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

The people that make them (as compared to inter-nuts) don't seem to think so.

Ignore any 'advice' that says a shorter stem will be twitchier. It can, if it's being attempted as an incorrect solution to a problem. If it is the right solution, it will either have little effect, or be slightly more stable. Consider: all that is happening is that you are moving the center of force (your hands) closer to the steering axis. Basic principal of leverage, closer you are to the fulcrum, the higher force is required. Practical proof: Read any 'how to ride a bike' article in Bicycling or similar. First thing they tell you to do when reaching for a water bottle, eating a snack, etc: move hands closer to the stem to make the steering _less _twitchy.

That said, there are reasons (related to fit) that a bike/rider combo that requires a short stem may have twitchier steering than one that doesn't, such as poor weight distribution. Most of the 'twitchy' myth comes from putting having a too-short cockpit reach, putting too much weight on the front of the bike and on the hands at the same time. You may or may not have that particular problem. Kinda sounds like not, though it's impossible to say from here.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*75 works for me*

When I ordered my Trek, I compared measurements from my IF and determined that a 90mm would fit perfectly. When the bike arrived, I felt stretched out with the 90. It turned out that the 10spd shifters put me farther out than the 9spd's did. I switched to a 75mm and everything was fine. It did take a little getting used to though. My Specialized is now on order and I plan to go back to a 90mm stem by using a shorter reach handlebar. We'll see if it makes any difference.


----------



## obsessed (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been riding with a short stem 70mm on a rather large frame and yes the top tube is a little long, but it rides just fine no twitchy stuff or stability problems. Just do it...


----------



## mustardfj40 (Feb 22, 2008)

May I ask who makes these short stems? I had a hard time looking for the shorter stem since I'm smaller guy.

Thanks.

/td


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

in lengths of 60-80: nashbar, dimension (QBP house brand), salsa, ITM, OC, winwood, profile, ritchey... salsa even has a 50

if you use 31.8 bars to can use really short DH/mtb stems, <50


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

often it is the *reach of the handlebars*, it can vary by 10-20mm depending on bar shape etc and where you install the brake hoods. so on one set of bars you may need 80mm stem and on another (same frame) you might get away with 90 or even 100mm stem. you might also consider rotating bars down a bit to bring the hooks closer to you and then bringing the brake hoods back up towards you by 10-20mm and retaining the original 90mm stem.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> often it is the *reach of the handlebars*, it can vary by 10-20mm depending on bar shape etc and where you install the brake hoods. so on one set of bars you may need 80mm stem and on another (same frame) you might get away with 90 or even 100mm stem. you might also consider rotating bars down a bit to bring the hooks closer to you and then bringing the brake hoods back up towards you by 10-20mm and retaining the original 90mm stem.



for hoods, yes, but if the tops (flats) are too far out, the only solution is a shorter stem


----------



## obsessed (Nov 21, 2007)

You can also find them all over eBay. Bontrager, Profile Design, Ritchey, etc...


----------

